# IRCTC website 'hacked', personal details of lakhs feared stolen



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2016)

_According to a report in India Today, IRCTC officials also fear that details including phone numbers, date of birth and other such information "have been sold in a CD for Rs 15,000 for whosoever was interested."
_

*Source : *IRCTC website 'hacked', personal details of lakhs feared stolen - Times of Indi


----------



## RCuber (May 5, 2016)

Not sure why there is no accountability of the government in India


----------



## Inceptionist (May 5, 2016)

Cause mediocrity and opportunism.


----------



## satinder (May 10, 2016)

Such things will happen in future also.


----------



## deadnoun (May 30, 2016)

Keep calm in believe in IRCTC, you will face lots of issues in future :/


----------

